#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Κτήριο προ του 1979. Τσεκάρουμε την θερμομόνωση κατακόρυφων στοιχείων;

## ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

Κατά την έκδοση πιστοποιητικού για το εξοικονόμηση κατΆ οίκον όταν το κτίριο μας είναι πριν το 1979 δεν τσεκάρουμε την θερμομόνωση των κατακόρυφων δομικών στοιχείων ,σε περίπτωση που στις προτάσεις μονώσουμε έναν τοίχο (οι υπόλοιποι εφάπτονται σε όμορα κτίσματα) θα το τσεκάρουμε ;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του λογισμικού:
"*Θερμομόνωση κατακόρυφων δομικών στοιχείων.* 
Σε περίπτωση ύπαρξης (πλήρους ή μερικής) θερμομόνωσης των κατακόρυφων δομικών στοιχείων (τοιχοποιϊας ή φέροντος οργανισμού) του κτιρίου, επιλέγεται το αντίστοιχο σύμβολο ελέγχου, με αποτέλεσμα να λαμβάνονται υπόψη στους υπολογισμούς οι θερμογέφυρες και το λογισμικό να προσθέτει αυτόματα 0.1 W/m2K σε όλες τις αδιαφανείς επιφάνειες, σύμφωνα με την Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. 20701-1. Σε περίπτωση νέων κτιρίων, η συγκεκριμένη επιλογή δεν εμφανίζεται."

Ως κτήριο προ του 1979 δεν έχει θερμομόνωση των κατακόρυφων δομικών στοιχείων ούτε καμιά άλλη θερμομόνωση. Άρα δεν το επιλέγουμε.

Στις προτάσεις μας όμως και προκειμένου να λάβουμε υπόψη τις θερμογέφυρες που δημιουργούνται με την προσθήκη 0,1W/(m²K) στο U των αδιαφανών δομικών στοιχείων, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρέπει να το προσθέσουμε.
Αν τυχόν δεν το τσεκάρουμε, πώς θα λάβουμε υπόψη τις θερμογέφυρες; Εκτός βέβαια και αν δεν υπάρχουν!

----------

ΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ

----------

